# It's SNOWING - New Pic pg2



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

UGH!

I hate it! I go outside to do my morning rounds and there's SNOW!

:shocked:























































TWO DAYS AGO it was WARM and SUNSHINE and GREAT.

Welcome to Texas, the bi-polar state. Don't like the weather? Wait ten minutes.

:dazed:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

More:























































There is bright green grass under my milkstand..





 - Ignore the goats cursing me out. I think they believe I tripped over the power cord to the sun or something.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

Do not let that head my way, please! I am so tired of the cold weather, and yes it was nice outside Sunday and Monday. There is just something wrong with snow on the ground but green grass still showing.

The pictures you got are gorgeous though


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

I think its heading the other way but, ugh! It's horrifying! I about dropped the hay when I opened the door to that.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

Boy I bet those goats are PO'd!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

bit fakes = probably didnt last long

sorry you got the snow too  my goats dont complain at me anymore, its like they are resigned to it as much as me


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

Its STILL coming...just not as heavy. I'm nearly tempted to play in it.

What's the world coming to?!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

go play in it while you feel like it


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

That's blasphemy that it.

I ended up tossing hay into the goat house because most of them just stood in there and stared at me miserably.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

Poor goaties!!! LOL I am so sick of the snow, myself. :b


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: It's SNOWING*









Make it stop!









Oblivious to all but her bottle









That white stuff is NOT grain..


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

It's already been through here (AZ). Got down to the 40's again last night after another day of rain, rain and more rain. Then it hailed! Ouch! Painful snow. <lol> Now today we have blue skies. Sending nice and sunny weather your way, from my goaties to yours. :sun:

Deb Mc


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: It's SNOWING*


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

Wow....it really stinks when you have unexpected weather....especially SNOW! That 4 lettered word should be banned!
Though we did have a good bit melt away, we'll be getting more in the coming days AND the Old Farmers Almanac has a major snowfall predicted for March 25th......At least the temps will be warmer then..I hope.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

I can just imagine how soggy the ground is going to be with this stuff melts. Yuck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

Yep....it's snowy, with mud underneath here...not a good thing at all!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

Its raining here again, but atleast not snowing.

Your dogs look like they are having a blast with all that snow. I would be tempted to play in it as well, still dont like it, but would play in it for a little bit. This is the coldest winter that I can remeber in a while. We normally only get one maybe two cold spells and thats it.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

This is seriously the most snow I've ever seen in my life. I'm cold-blooded!

I did manage to play in it a bit...built a tiny deformed looking snowman who I popped into my freezer to show hubby LOL.

The chihuahua was devastated that I put her outside in the snow and demanded to go back in ASAP, but the chi/doxie mix and the Boxer had a blast lol.

It's dark now, so I can't see the offending white stuff anymore.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

I can't believe Texas is getting all the snow this year!! Send some our way!!
BTW are you close to Alvarado?My big sis lives there, and said it was snowing this am...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

you are worried about the ground in YOUR area!

just think we had about 30 inches of snow and now its raining! So its flood city. My parking spot is so sloshy I am afraid I am going to get stuck in my own driveway  I walked off the deck and its a puddle :tears:


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

No kidding!
Last winter we had 36 inches in three days, no power for a week!! And my favorite tree collapsed under all the pressure!! BUT it tested my little shed I made all by myself!! It held fine under three feet of snow!!
Our little town does flood, after all that snow, then rain on top of it..We had flood watch for days..it was a hateful winter!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

The sooner the sun comes back, the happier I'll be.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

That is nothing but the truth.

You should have sent your pictures to channel 13, they were showing snow pictures this morning that were sent in by viewers. You had some really good pictures.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: It's SNOWING*

I don't have television so had no clue hehe.

So today I open the door and...










Only in Texas.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I want it to go away that fast pretty please 

GRRR another 10-18 inches on its way *sigh*


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with you there Stacey!! I have a river of melting snow running UNDER the snow in the goat pens and now we are to get an additional 4-8!
I did see a few Robins today AND the sun feels much warmer.....lets just hope that the snow is gone as fast as it arrives.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yuck. Why not just move to Texas? Or on second thought...I'd rather not have ya'll close enough for me to buy goats from you. I'd run out of room in no time!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I want it to go away but I don't...becuase then there will be mud, MAJOR mud. It's already a slushy sloppy mess, and I STILL (even a month after the 22 inches of snow) almost get stuck in my driveway trying to go to work. I'm over, it but hate mud. What to do? Don't get me wrong. I know this moisture is good for the water table...but I still HATE mud-and snow for that matter!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

One side of our driveway is ruined. Partly because of the mud and the amount of rain we've been getting plus this snow, and partly because some.. *censored* decided to back into that driveway and get themselves nearly stuck.

Our ground is just plain saturated. The water has no where to go. Thank goodness the grass is holding up and keeping it from turning into a quagmire. I can't wait to get the goats onto it and have them improve the land.


----------

